# Chihuahua colours from puppy to adulthood



## Mrswowows (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi everyone  ... I have a question about my young blue chihuahua (I have posted pics today) .. Currently she has a blue nose and blue mask and is quite dark blue all over with a lilac/fawn colour underneath. What colour will she change to as an adult?
I have a lilac who stayed the same colour from birth but I'm led to believe that the blues change.
Any advice appreciated


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

It's really hard to tell what puppies will change color to as adults. I think she will turn either fawn or red, or maybe blue fawn like my Gemma.

This is Gemma's coat color when she was just a few weeks old:










This is Gemma's coat color today at 8 months:



















She got a little more fawn but still kept a bit of her blue. She still completely has her blue mask.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't know anything about the question you asked, but I just wanted to say I enjoyed seeing the picture of your dogs. They are both beautiful!


----------



## NefariousCupcake (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm sorry that I can't be more helpful, but I just wanted to say that your pups are gorgeous! And Gemma...omg that face! I love it


----------



## Zippo (Aug 22, 2012)

I think it varies from dog to dog. Not all blues change color. Here's a pic of Jem's dad when he was a puppy and then as an adult. His coat color didn't really change too much. The last pic is Jem and she is about the same age as her dad was in the first pic. She inherited the same coat color except he has a big white patch on his chest where as she doesn't. She has a little white beard like him though. I'm hoping she will be like her dad and hers will stay around the same as an adult as well.


----------

